# Gerät das Lan-Kabel Signal in Wlan umwandelt



## red089 (19. April 2013)

*Gerät das Lan-Kabel Signal in Wlan umwandelt*

Moin Leute,

ich brauch "mal wieder" eure Hilfe. 

Ich hatte letzten ein Thema offen, indem ich ein Gerät gesucht habe, wie ich aus einem Lan-Kabel mehrere Geräte verbinden kann. Gelandet bin ich bei dem Switch : TP-Link TL-SG1008D Desktop Switch 1000Mbps: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Die problematik war, dass der Router in einem anderen Haushalt stand, daher ein 40 m kabel durch den Dachboden gezogen wurde und ich deshalb nicht einfach mal weitere Kabel verlegen kann.
Wie Ihr euch sicher vorstellen könnt, habe ich ein sehr niedriges, eigentlich kaum vorhandenes, Wlan Signal. Abhilfe schaffe ich mir im moment durch einen Wlan Repeater von Fritz Box; AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater N/G: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Das funktionert aber nur bescheiden, sehr oft verliert er das Signal.

Ich habe mir überlegt, ob es nicht noch ein Gerät gibt, welches ein Lan-Kabel in ein Wlan Signal umwandelt`? Dann hätt ich ein viel Stärkeres Wlan Signal. Ich hab mal gegoogelt, nennt sich sowas Access Point?

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir dabei nochmal helfen 

Gruß 

Edit: ich hab den hier gefunden: http://www.amazon.de/TP-Link-TL-WA801ND-Access-Point-300Mb/dp/B003HVKTWI/ref=cm_cr_pr_pb_t  ist das was ich Suche ?


----------



## Polyethylen (19. April 2013)

*AW: Gerät das Lan-Kabel Signal in Wlan umwandelt*

Das was du editiert hast, ist genau das, was du suchst. Den musst du dann einfach mit an den Switch anschließen, konfigurieren und schon müsste es funktionieren


----------



## red089 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gerät das Lan-Kabel Signal in Wlan umwandelt*



Polyethylen schrieb:


> Das was du editiert hast, ist genau das, was du suchst. Den musst du dann einfach mit an den Switch anschließen, konfigurieren und schon müsste es funktionieren


 
Hallo, Danke für die Antwort.

In den Rezensionen wird die Komplexität des Gerätes kritisiert, is dass tatsächlich so aufwändig?
Weißt du zufällig ob das konfigurieren sehr komplex ist? Dann kann ich das eigentlich vergessen^^ Ich kenne die Begriffe alle nicht, die in den Kommentaren benutzt werden.

Danke und freundliche Grüße


----------



## Polyethylen (22. April 2013)

*AW: Gerät das Lan-Kabel Signal in Wlan umwandelt*

Dazu kann ich jetzt leider nichts sagen. Habe das Gerät leider nicht.
Jedoch denke ich, dass man das Gerät mithilfe der Bedienungsanleitung gut einrichten kann. Soweit ich jetzt auch ein paar der Rezensionen überflogen habe, ist es wohl nicht für jeden kompliziert. 
Vielleicht hat jemand anderes hier Erfahrungen mit dem Gerät?!


----------

